# Real Preachers of Genius. (WARNING YOU MAY NOT BE ABLE TO CONTROL LAUGHTER)



## Sonoftheday (May 19, 2008)

[video=youtube;Yb9DF16Fx8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb9DF16Fx8k[/video]


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 19, 2008)

Some of the other clips related to this one are almost as funny. Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## JBaldwin (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (May 19, 2008)

That is a good laugh


----------



## InevitablyReformed (May 19, 2008)

I suppose it would be more funny if it were not so true. Nevertheless,


----------



## nicnap (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Ivan (May 19, 2008)

The ending is perfect:



> It's all the reward you are going to get.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (May 20, 2008)

I liked the related video by Paul Washer the best.


----------



## staythecourse (May 20, 2008)

I haven't guffawed in a long time.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 20, 2008)

Also check out "The Everything, and Sin! Church" related video. If you're a Monty Python fan, you'll love it.


----------

